
Sockets in action (part 2) - Bo0mer
https://medium.com/@Bo0mer/sockets-in-action-part-2-b95d4e06fbc0#.22i8nd403
======
dozzie
Congratulations! You have discovered network programming that was described
more thoroughly twenty years ago!
[http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lpg/](http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lpg/)

